# Cane Creek EE Wings Ti Crankset



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

WOW, I had a chance to put my hands on a set of these a few days ago, I WANT!! Look more like Art Work than a crankset, and LIGHT! The box they were in was heavier than the crankset, but damn that price!


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ti isn't very stiff. Seems like a strange material to make cranks out of. But they are sexy.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

Lenny7 said:


> Ti isn't very stiff. Seems like a strange material to make cranks out of. But they are sexy.


Twice as stiff as Race Face Next R, and lighter too. Not too shabby. Check out this video:


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Aluminum is about half as stiff as titanium but has seemed to work ok for cranks.... Stiffness usually dominated by an items shape (size/diameter etc.)

These are so impractically expensive but I still want. Maybe if my current carbon cranks break? Something tells me these will be hard to find on the uaed market...


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

I understood that ti had more give and flex in than aluminum. I stand corrected.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is some fun for you. Both pictures are of 170mm crank lengths so apples to apples.
Race Face Next SL G4 in comparison.

BTW, I sold the Race Face and they were new.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

You forgot the mounting screws for the Sram chainring.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Ole said:


> You forgot the mounting screws for the Sram chainring.


Ha, true. Add a few grams.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

I like the vibration dampening of my RF cranks vs XTR Aluminium they replaced. I would think the carbon would have better dampening than the Ti cranks.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

I notice no vibration. 

Just like a titanium hardtail rides better than an aluminum hardtail.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

I think I would wet my chamois with every pedal strike.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Ole said:


> Twice as stiff as Race Face Next R, and lighter too. Not too shabby. Check out this video:


Man I like the product. That video though...

Clearly engineers or physicists were not involved in the script. A flexible crank doesn't lose energy, it might suck to ride a really flexy crank but since a flexible crank is a spring the energy that goes into flex comes back out. The only loss would be energy lost as heat.

They should sell the thing on its (many) merits, not confused blather about the performance benefits of extreme stiffness.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

eri said:


> Man I like the product. That video though...
> 
> Clearly engineers or physicists were not involved in the script. A flexible crank doesn't lose energy, it might suck to ride a really flexy crank but since a flexible crank is a spring the energy that goes into flex comes back out. The only loss would be energy lost as heat.
> 
> They should sell the thing on its (many) merits, not confused blather about the performance benefits of extreme stiffness.


Except for in a carbon fiber crank, where flex indeed means lost energy. Buy mainly for higher frequencies than pedal frequency.

When it comes to axle flex, less is better, as it allows the bearings to be loaded correctly. I think this is where most of the stiffness of the EE Wings come from, a Ti axle will be twice as stiff as an alu axle of the same weight and diameter.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Ole said:


> Except for in a carbon fiber crank, where flex indeed means lost energy. Buy mainly for higher frequencies than pedal frequency.
> 
> When it comes to axle flex, less is better, as it allows the bearings to be loaded correctly. I think this is where most of the stiffness of the EE Wings come from, a Ti axle will be twice as stiff as an alu axle of the same weight and diameter.


You're technically right that there is some energy lost as heat, and an aluminum 30mm spindle is more flexible aluminum 30mm spindle, but those effects are way outside of any practical difference. Would you like to estimate the 'crank heating' that's reduced by using these cranks?

As for bearings... Would you compare stiffness of a flexy 30mm aluminum spindle against a classic steel square taper bb spindle? Again the flex damage delta is out at the lunatic fringe.

These cranks are light and tough and awesome - no need to sell with snake oil.


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

You guys are killing the awesomeness of these cranks with your science!! lol. They're straight up sexy! I got an incredible bro deal from my lbs and bought some (had to - going on a ti frame). But I'll admit my first reaction on getting them out of the box was how light they are.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

eri said:


> Man I like the product. That video though...
> 
> Clearly engineers or physicists were not involved in the script. A flexible crank doesn't lose energy


That's not possible, the material would have to return 100% of the energy given to it, which doesn't happen. Crank flex is probably a minute player in a complex system of the spindle, bottom bracket, chain and seat stays, etc. If all of these and the crank arm are flexing significantly, you probably are losing out on some significant watts that could be propelling you forward.

Once we moved to large i-beam, C-section and hollow-forged cranks, I think most of the flexiness issues went away. The old sugino, way-old shimano and cook-bros type stuff was where you got a lot of flex in the cranks. Once we went to octalink 1 we boosted the spindle strength and stiffness significantly. It's only gotten better from there, but those were the biggest improvements IME stiffness-wise.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Jayem said:


> ..snip..
> 
> The old sugino, way-old shimano and cook-bros type stuff was where you got a lot of flex in the cranks.
> 
> ..snip..











Here are my old Cook Brothers RSR cranks on my 1990 Fat Chance Yo Eddy with a Ti spindle. Flexy as a wet noodle but Super Cool!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

RSAmerica said:


> Here are my old Cook Brothers RSR cranks on my 1990 Fat Chance Yo Eddy with a Ti spindle. Flexy as a wet noodle but Super Cool!


Badass, I used to want a Yo Eddy so bad.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Jayem said:


> That's not possible, the material would have to return 100% of the energy given to it, which doesn't happen. Crank flex is probably a minute player in a complex system of the spindle, bottom bracket, chain and seat stays, etc. If all of these and the crank arm are flexing significantly, you probably are losing out on some significant watts that could be propelling you forward.
> 
> Once we moved to large i-beam, C-section and hollow-forged cranks, I think most of the flexiness issues went away. The old sugino, way-old shimano and cook-bros type stuff was where you got a lot of flex in the cranks. Once we went to octalink 1 we boosted the spindle strength and stiffness significantly. It's only gotten better from there, but those were the biggest improvements IME stiffness-wise.


So yeah, I agree it isn't 100%. Even a steel leaf spring doesn't return 100%. But in both cases it is really darn close. Are you disagreeing about the magnitude of the heat loss? Or some biomechanical disadvantage of flex?

On all bikes with each pedal stroke you're loading a big spring - what doesn't go into forward goes into heat (very small number unless the metal starts to yield), and the rest comes back out as 'up' to the rider.

Long ago I did a long climb on a super noodly vitus road bike, the original bonded one from the 80s with the steel-sized tubes? Its flex was a problem because it was hard to keep going straight, silly flexy, but it was still fast up hill. The energy that went into flex wasn't being sucked away and wasted but you had to get your timing right, was easy to get discombobulated. Is not at all like a full suspension mtb where excess bobbing is damped by a shock, in that case the shock really is stealing energy by converting it to heat.

Ya I agree the old square taper spindles were the source of so much flex. I brought them up because in so many cases the bb bearings lasted a really long time even with all that flex. I love the new stiffness but it is a lie to claim huge significant efficiency gains.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Badass, I used to want a Yo Eddy so bad.


I had those cranks on a klein I bought used. They were so sweet. I didn't mind the flex at all. Just looking down at them gave me power.

And the Yo Eddy. Ya. I used to go on short demo rides at the local shop whenever I could - they were sick of me. That bike felt so sweet but I just couldn't admit to myself that a heavy steel bike was worth all the money. They were so beautiful but so so expensive. Absolutely not affordable.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

eri said:


> I had those cranks on a klein I bought used. They were so sweet. I didn't mind the flex at all. Just looking down at them gave me power.
> 
> And the Yo Eddy. Ya. I used to go on short demo rides at the local shop whenever I could - they were sick of me. That bike felt so sweet but I just couldn't admit to myself that a heavy steel bike was worth all the money. They were so beautiful but so so expensive. Absolutely not affordable.


The Yo Eddy wasn't a bike it was an attitude!..


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

Yikes, thanks for posting this. I have been aiming at getting these cranks, and trying to find actual weights of competing cranks. Now I'm convinced the carbon is lighter. Sorry Eewings. As cool as they are I guess it's carbon fiber for my new build.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Gregg K said:


> Yikes, thanks for posting this. I have been aiming at getting these cranks, and trying to find actual weights of competing cranks. Now I'm convinced the carbon is lighter. Sorry Eewings. As cool as they are I guess it's carbon fiber for my new build.


By 7-10 grams? Yeah huge savings.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

eri said:


> I had those cranks on a klein I bought used. They were so sweet. I didn't mind the flex at all. Just looking down at them gave me power.
> 
> And the Yo Eddy. Ya. I used to go on short demo rides at the local shop whenever I could - they were sick of me. That bike felt so sweet but I just couldn't admit to myself that a heavy steel bike was worth all the money. They were so beautiful but so so expensive. Absolutely not affordable.


I had Kooka cranks...and I think they were the forged ones, because they didn't break doing freeride.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Gregg K said:


> Yikes, thanks for posting this. I have been aiming at getting these cranks, and trying to find actual weights of competing cranks. Now I'm convinced the carbon is lighter. Sorry Eewings. As cool as they are I guess it's carbon fiber for my new build.


The Next cranks are even lighter after they've failed. This set in particular was used on a fat-bike and never saw any impacts.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Jayem said:


> The Next cranks are even lighter after they've failed. This set in particular was used on a fat-bike and never saw any impacts.
> 
> View attachment 1228574


Lot of failed RF cranks. I'll take the extra 7 grams


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

If the these came in 165mm I would have treated myself during the CC Black Friday sale- 20% off


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

And the 176 q factor is a little annoying as well.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow. I'm reconsidering Eewings, but damn, this bike I'm building is going to be over ten grand. It'll be nice though.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

They should make these with a Q-factor of 165mm for XC. And price them around $600, because $1,000 is insane.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> They should make these with a Q-factor of 165mm for XC. And price them around $600, because $1,000 is insane.


I just bought a set, and am going to use them for xc. I hadn't thought too much about q-factor. I don't suppose 176mm will be too wide. Hmmm.


----------



## shapethings (Feb 17, 2014)

got them via the biannual -20% sale.

they are beautiful and if I rationalize the purchase by telling myself they'll outlive me.


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

NICE!!! Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I really wanted a set for my new build, but unfortunately they won't work with an 83mm BB. After having issues with Next SL G4, I'm going to have to try the heavier Next R.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

coke said:


> I really wanted a set for my new build, but unfortunately they won't work with an 83mm BB. After having issues with Next SL G4, I'm going to have to try the heavier Next R.


But....SL G5's are coming....and they are bettererer than better.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Ole said:


> Twice as stiff as Race Face Next R, and lighter too. Not too shabby. Check out this video:


What did you expect them to say? Yea, these are two and half times the price of carbon cranks, not stiffer, and not lighter? But hey, they are shiny bling? These are imo boutique parts. Buy'em if you want them, shrugs.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

I just stripped another Next SL crank yesterday .. second one in past 6 months. I must admit this is getting old, but just can't justify the price of these


----------



## shapethings (Feb 17, 2014)

splitendz said:


> I just stripped another Next SL crank yesterday .. second one in past 6 months. I must admit this is getting old, but just can't justify the price of these


buy nice or buy twice?

assuming you're getting a warranty replacement, but still a hassle.

if you were buying new each time, those two cranks would equal one of the eewings.

they've actually started me wanting to dump all my carbon and go metal.

may be cliche, but i'll pay more to keep my money in North America if feasible.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

splitendz said:


> I just stripped another Next SL crank yesterday .. second one in past 6 months. I must admit this is getting old, but just can't justify the price of these


What are you stripping?


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

Varies... last one was drive side bushing to arm on crank end. One before that was non-drive side bushing to arm at pedal end.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

splitendz said:


> Varies... last one was drive side bushing to arm on crank end. One before that was non-drive side bushing to arm at pedal end.


RF carbon is the worst!


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

- over in the SS section, I mentioned these cranks and someone said they're nice but not worth the price........doesn't make me lust any less - unless I try a bike with them and decide for myself they're not worth it, I will continue to gaze longingly at these cranks......


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

mr_chrome said:


> - over in the SS section, I mentioned these cranks and someone said they're nice but not worth the price........doesn't make me lust any less - unless I try a bike with them and decide for myself they're not worth it, I will continue to gaze longingly at these cranks......


I have 2 sets of these. They are light and worlds stiffer than the carbon cranks, but definitely not worth $1,000. I bought my two at Jenson with 20% off discount. Even at $800 they are steep.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

World's stiffer than carbon?
Is this true?

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

WHALENARD said:


> World's stiffer than carbon?
> Is this true?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


Personal opinion.

I wont run carbon cranks in any of my bikes going forward.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mr_chrome said:


> - over in the SS section, I mentioned these cranks and someone said they're nice but not worth the price........doesn't make me lust any less - unless I try a bike with them and decide for myself they're not worth it, I will continue to gaze longingly at these cranks......


The worst thing they can do is release them in 165mm- then I'll be forced to pick some up. Remind me too much of my Redline Flight cranks from my BMX days.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

TwoTone said:


> The worst thing they can do is release them in 165mm- then I'll be forced to pick some up. Remind me too much of my Redline Flight cranks from my BMX days.


They remind me of hutch aerospeeds. I'm perfectly happy with my sram carbon cranks, which have chips all over the arms from rocks hitting them. But I've been lusting after these cranks since they came out. But I might cry when they get dented by rocks. What to do? (1st world probs)


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

StarBike sells em for $794 by the way


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

They are legit. Have had them on my Ti Vassago SS for a year now. Wish I could afford to have them on all my bikes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

mr_chrome said:


> - over in the SS section, I mentioned these cranks and someone said they're nice but not worth the price........doesn't make me lust any less - unless I try a bike with them and decide for myself they're not worth it, I will continue to gaze longingly at these cranks......


That was me. And I didn't say they were nice, but not worth it. If they'd worked for me, I'd still have em.

They are sexy. And light. But they didn't work for me because Cane Creak engineered the SRAM DM interface upside down. The three hole triangle allows rings to be mounted one way only, and with these cranks, that way is opposite the way SRAM build their cranks. And opposite the way ring designers expect. I have a custom SS with a wide chainstay yoke so I can run 29x3.25 or 27.5x3.8. It requires me to use a +4mm offset ring to clear the yoke and make the chainline work. When I got turned on to oval rings and wanted one on my SS it turned out to be impossible for me. Granted, I'm a corner case. If you don't need the extra flexibility of the Cinch DM, you should be good with the eeWings.

Just get used to having antisieze everywhere every time you mess with pedals, rings and crank bolts


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

So the top (peak?) of the oval doesn't end up at the intended position?


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

I run ovals on both of mine. Works great.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

CCSS said:


> That was me. And I didn't say they were nice, but not worth it. If they'd worked for me, I'd still have em.
> 
> They are sexy. And light. But they didn't work for me because Cane Creak engineered the SRAM DM interface upside down. The three hole triangle allows rings to be mounted one way only, and with these cranks, that way is opposite the way SRAM build their cranks. And opposite the way ring designers expect. I have a custom SS with a wide chainstay yoke so I can run 29x3.25 or 27.5x3.8. It requires me to use a +4mm offset ring to clear the yoke and make the chainline work. When I got turned on to oval rings and wanted one on my SS it turned out to be impossible for me. Granted, I'm a corner case. If you don't need the extra flexibility of the Cinch DM, you should be good with the eeWings.
> 
> Just get used to having antisieze everywhere every time you mess with pedals, rings and crank bolts


Maybe I'm not grasping this, but if the mounting is upside down, isn't that going to basically throw off any DM oval ring you put on?


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

TwoTone said:


> Maybe I'm not grasping this, but if the mounting is upside down, isn't that going to basically throw off any DM oval ring you put on?


I'm not 100% sure, but the Cane Creek support folks claimed you could mount it upside down and the clocking would still work. I never tried it because in addition to upside down, I'd have needed to flip the ring to get the chainline I need. And you can't flip em because the holes for the mounting bolts are countersunk...


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Sounds fishy to me. There is about zero way that Came Creek made these backwards. On top of it, if really so, Absolute Black would not have made a version of the ring that would orient incorrectly. Plus AB made a special colored TI ring for the eewings. Odd. 

EDIT - I went and looked at my Eewings and AB ring. Orientation is correct. Can you explain more?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> Sounds fishy to me. There is about zero way that Came Creek made these backwards.


Dude - nothing fishy.

eeWing DM bolt pattern - triangle points toward the TOP of the crank.










SRAM DM bolt pattern - triangle points down towards the BOTTOM of the crank (pedal interface).










I wanted these to work for me, but no way with an oval ring on my frame.

And when you run your SRAM DM Mount AB oval ring on your eewings, you are running it upside down - opposite the direction AB designed it for SRAM cranksets. Not sure if that affects clocking, but it is what it is.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

CCSS said:


> Dude - nothing fishy.
> 
> eeWing DM bolt pattern - triangle points toward the TOP of the crank.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics. But it is pretty simple. Clocking is the same since the bolt pattern is 180 degrees and it's an oval. Confirmed on mine already by checking both orientations.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> Thanks for the pics. But it is pretty simple. Clocking is the same since the bolt pattern is 180 degrees and it's an oval. Confirmed on mine already by checking both orientations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Yup. It's kinda what I said. If a standard chainline works for you, you should be ok flipping the ring.

I can't. I need to use something like the Wolftooth CAMO to get the chainline I need. That doesn't work with the eeWings.

If Cane Creek had gone with the race face cinch "standard" instead of SRAM's DM, all would've been good.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

CCSS said:


> Yup. It's kinda what I said. If a standard chainline works for you, you should be ok flipping the ring.
> 
> I can't. I need to use something like the Wolftooth CAMO to get the chainline I need. That doesn't work with the eeWings.
> 
> If Cane Creek had gone with the race face cinch "standard" instead of SRAM's DM, all would've been good.


I didn't flip it. I rotated it. I am using the boost chainring for a boost chainline. Rotating doesn't change the clocking.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

On EDIT: Okay, just read the above posts and someone is trying to use mont a GXP rotor incorrectly. 

Previous post: Honestly I have no idea what the issue is that you are having.

GXP Chainrings can only go on one way correctly and the eeWings copy exactly SRAM's clocking. It's correct for any oval chainring, unless by chance they machined a batch backwards or something, in which case you have an obvious warranty claim.

If you are trying to mount a chainring in the incorrect position, that's not their problem.

I happen to think the eeWings are a good value. They are 100% reliable, they are light, they are rigid, they look great, they have great ground clearance below the pedal spindle. Would buy again just to avoid ever having a ride ruined (again) by CF cranks. Hopefully I can move them to every bike I own from here on out.

This is one of the few WW products that is all upside, with no downside except cost.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Suns_PSD said:


> On EDIT: Okay, just read the above posts and someone is trying to use mont a GXP rotor incorrectly.
> 
> Previous post: Honestly I have no idea what the issue is that you are having.
> 
> ...


Agree with all the positives you mention Suns, but you forgot to mention the other downside beside cost - the Clydesdale Q-factor. That is the main reason I won't run them.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Suns_PSD said:


> .
> 
> I happen to think the eeWings are a good value. They are 100% reliable, they are light, they are rigid, they look great, they have great ground clearance below the pedal spindle. Would buy again just to avoid ever having a ride ruined (again) by CF cranks. Hopefully I can move them to every bike I own from here on out.
> 
> This is one of the few WW products that is all upside, with no downside except cost.


What exactly are you comparing them against? If it's Next SL, well yeah, anything is better than that, even a punch in the face. SRAM carbon has been extremely reliable for me, so much so that I've changed out two Next cranksets and bought a third SRAM. It's just in another league, and as far as value, you can often get XX1 and X01 for 200-300, making it a winner IMO. 100% reliable is quite the claim, almost everything is at first, and maybe they end up being very reliable, but these aren't the only reliable cranks on the planet either. I will pay for products that are worth it, but these far exceed the "worth it" criteria for me.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I broke XX1 cranks. It ruined a local group ride with visiting friends but it also could have caused injury or interrupted a bike vacation. 
When I built my last bike and chose the components and tools that are attached to it, I made a list of all the failures plus the number of times I had those failure that I had experienced in my 4 years of riding up to that point. Then bought products and tools that would have prevented or fixed those particular issues. 
Of course I'm certified WW so I always keep an eye towards weight as well.
Eewings hit all the marks for me and fortunately the cost for me was a low priority. 
But I only save weight where I can which is why I run wheel inserts front and rear, a DH layup rear rim, Avy cartridges, etc... Performance always comes first. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Suns_PSD said:


> On EDIT: Okay, just read the above posts and someone is trying to use mont a GXP rotor incorrectly.
> 
> Previous post: Honestly I have no idea what the issue is that you are having.
> 
> ...


When you say "use mont a GXP rotor incorrectly," I'll assume you meant to say "use/mount a GXP chainring incorrectly."

Assuming that's the case, the answer is no. To your point, they only mount one way. And in the case of the eeWings, they mount 180 degrees "upside down" from the way they mount on a SRAM DM crankset. Most of the time the only issue might be covering up some branding/logo on the chainring (which will end up behind the crankarm). Big deal.

The bigger deal for me was:

1) unlike RF cinch, you can't flip a ring to achieve opposite offset for different chain lines. Flipping round cinch rings works great, but honestly I have no idea what it would do to oval ring clicking. I never tried, and never would.

2) to rectify my bike's need for a +3 - +4 mm positive offset (not the typical -3mm boost or -6mm traditional chainline), I ordered and installed a Wolftooth CAMO spider SRAM DM. This:










And it does not work with the eeWings. Because Cane Creek opted to make their SRAM DM bolt pattern 180 degrees opposite the way SRAM aligns theirs (ostensibly "the standard...?") One of the CAMO ring bolts is behind the crankarm and causes the spider to bend. Which causes the chain to come off of your singlespeed when putting down power. Which causes your knee to slam into your stem. Ask me how I know.

I wish the eeWings had worked for me. I'd still be running them. Albeit, still being annoyed with the copper antisieze mess.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I did compare my Eewings to my wife's GX cranks and right you are, the Eewings have rotated the mounting exactly 180 degrees different than standard pattern. It never effected me so I never noticed. 
Bummer. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## underpickled (Jan 25, 2019)

shapethings said:


> got them via the biannual -20% sale.
> 
> they are beautiful and if I rationalize the purchase by telling myself they'll outlive me.


When do these sales typically take place? Someone else mentioned Black Friday... what about the other one?


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

underpickled said:


> When do these sales typically take place? Someone else mentioned Black Friday... what about the other one?


you can buy these on jenson every month with their 20% sale


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Jayem said:


> If it's Next SL, well yeah, anything is better than that, even a punch in the face.


Funny

I was so pissed at my creaking 6 month old warrantied SixC cranks, I pitched them in the trash.

The EEwings look awesome, but because of my mediocrity and the fact that Shimano and SRAM cranks are basically worry free, I have passed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shapethings (Feb 17, 2014)

underpickled said:


> When do these sales typically take place? Someone else mentioned Black Friday... what about the other one?


They just had a big sale recently on Helm forks. I deleted the email unfortunately. It was February or March? Time is fluid with the stay at home order and I'm losing track.

They have a mailing list, sign-up for it, that is how I find out.

If you buy direct from them, you'll get a little coupon to remind you to register your product and you'll get sent a code for a discount for your next purchase. I saved buckets on my eeWings and Helm that way. Was going to buy a Lyrik, but couldn't resist that deal.

My preloader wore out and I was getting play in my cranks, so ordered a new one that should do the trick. Support also mentioned to use loctite 638 on the brass (cooper? gold ano?) part of it (not the threads!) to further secure the ring.


----------



## oliver37 (Jul 30, 2017)

There seems to be so much hate for Next SLs here - I have had zero issues on my G4s. They are on my second bike now and have covered ~ 9,000 miles since 2014 (did I really just write 2014? Hard to believe). No creaks, no loseness, and still, basically, the lightest things in town. I swap chainrings quite often and have had them apart for cleaning, oh, 50 times?

Anyway, that's not why I came here. I cam here to say those EE Wings are absolutely gorgeous!!! They will be first on my list when (if?) my SLs kick the bucket.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

oliver37 said:


> There seems to be so much hate for Next SLs here - I have had zero issues on my G4s. They are on my second bike now and have covered ~ 9,000 miles since 2014 (did I really just write 2014? Hard to believe). No creaks, no loseness, and still, basically, the lightest things in town. I swap chainrings quite often and have had them apart for cleaning, oh, 50 times?
> 
> Anyway, that's not why I came here. I cam here to say those EE Wings are absolutely gorgeous!!! They will be first on my list when (if?) my SLs kick the bucket.


You'll think your cleats are loose or your cranks are wobbling. It'll be the pedal insert cracked. Just keep an good eye on both sides of the pedal insert, that'll let you know if you have any problems.


----------



## Just send it (Feb 20, 2020)

Hey guys,

Wondering if anyone has found a set of crank boots that fits the Eewings?
Know its blasphemy to cover these up, but want to minimise dents/scratches from pedal strikes haha

Cheers!


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Just send it said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Wondering if anyone has found a set of crank boots that fits the Eewings?
> Know its blasphemy to cover these up, but want to minimise dents/scratches from pedal strikes haha
> ...


They can dent, but its pretty hard to do.

And scratches? Who cares. Ride them and enjoy them.

People need to worry less about scratching their "mountain" bikes.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Zerort said:


> They can dent, but its pretty hard to do.
> 
> And scratches? Who cares. Ride them and enjoy them.
> 
> People need to worry less about scratching their "mountain" bikes.


Given the lower BBs of today's bikes and how much more frequent this kind of contact is, it makes a lot of sense to me. The Ti is likely pretty thin and more susceptible to denting and something to dissipate a little energy seems like a good idea. The boots I have and have used always seem to soft at first, but with exposure to the elements they turn "hard", which is good for said resistance.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Race Face work fine. I ran em on my eewings.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Zerort said:


> They can dent, but its pretty hard to do.
> 
> And scratches? Who cares. Ride them and enjoy them.
> 
> People need to worry less about scratching their "mountain" bikes.


That's half the reason I spent my stimulus check on these! Bang em up, give em some personality! It'd be pretty damn cool to make a night vid throwing some sparks from some rock strikes, LOL.


----------



## Ewan707 (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi Guys and Gals - new to the forum ..living out in Oman , from Scotland - enjoying my bike - thats all i need to say really - looks a good and informative place to be so far !!


----------



## senorbanana (May 11, 2017)

Hey yall, I found out that the code "steadyspin" works on the canecreek website. I think its 20%


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

senorbanana said:


> Hey yall, I found out that the code "steadyspin" works on the canecreek website. I think its 20%


Thanks. Used today for a new crank.

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

170mm going up for sale soon. 165s arrived. 

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

bogeydog said:


> 170mm going up for sale soon. 165s arrived.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


Condition, early or later version, and price?

I really need some 165s but another set of 170s might come in handy.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> Condition, early or later version, and price?
> 
> I really need some 165s but another set of 170s might come in handy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Not sure which edition really. Bought new direct last early summer. Condition is very good. I need to clean them and get a good look at them.

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

What’s the difference between generations?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

CCSS said:


> What's the difference between generations?


They changed the bolt in some significant manner. They wanted $50 to send me the updated part. Apparently the older versions (I ordered my cranks about 22 months ago) users had some issues getting there main bolt out. I don't see any issues however. 
Some lightweight 165mm cranks are really the only thing my wife's bike needs. She doesn't need the quality of the Eewings, but I can't locate any cheap 165mm light GXP cranks.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> They changed the bolt in some significant manner. They wanted $50 to send me the updated part. Apparently the older versions (I ordered my cranks about 22 months ago) users had some issues getting there main bolt out. I don't see any issues however.
> Some lightweight 165mm cranks are really the only thing my wife's bike needs. She doesn't need the quality of the Eewings, but I can't locate any cheap 165mm light GXP cranks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


They went from a TI bolt to stainless and changed the size of the hex wrench needed. People were not applying ample TI prep and we're having a difficult time removing the bolt.

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> They went from a TI bolt to stainless and changed the size of the hex wrench needed. People were not applying ample TI prep and we're having a difficult time removing the bolt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


Gotcha - thanks for the scoop.


----------



## GT87 (Mar 18, 2014)

CCSS said:


> When you say "use mont a GXP rotor incorrectly," I'll assume you meant to say "use/mount a GXP chainring incorrectly."
> 
> Assuming that's the case, the answer is no. To your point, they only mount one way. And in the case of the eeWings, they mount 180 degrees "upside down" from the way they mount on a SRAM DM crankset. Most of the time the only issue might be covering up some branding/logo on the chainring (which will end up behind the crankarm). Big deal.
> 
> ...


Problem solved:

https://www.oneupcomponents.com/collections/switch/products/switch-sdm


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

GT87 said:


> Problem solved:
> 
> https://www.oneupcomponents.com/collections/switch/products/switch-sdm


Nope. The bolt pattern is still upside down. And OneUp doesn't make a positive offset spider.

There's a way better titanium crankset option coming. Stay tuned...


----------



## GT87 (Mar 18, 2014)

why would it matter if the bolt pattern is upside down? it's a four arm spider.... the issue with the camo spider was that the bolt on the fifth arm interfered with the crankarm, right?

they make a 0mm offset... is that not enough?


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

GT87 said:


> why would it matter if the bolt pattern is upside down? it's a four arm spider.... the issue with the camo spider was that the bolt on the fifth arm interfered with the crankarm, right?
> 
> they make a 0mm offset... is that not enough?


Cool, just looked at the Switch spider and you're right - the four bolts are positioned so nothing would be behind the crankarm.

So one problem solved for some (probably most).

My problem was with the Switch offset options. I needed the +4mm Wolftooth Camo spider. 0mm wouldn't clear the chainstay yoke on my bike.


----------



## hoffsta (Aug 17, 2010)

CCSS said:


> There's a way better titanium crankset option coming. Stay tuned...


...Go on...


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

CCSS said:


> There's a way better titanium crankset option coming. Stay tuned...


Wert?


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

hoffsta said:


> ...Go on...


Give it a little more time. Prototypes in action...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Well hopefully it's not Crank Brothers, Kooka or Race Face...


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

CCSS said:


> Nope. The bolt pattern is still upside down. And OneUp doesn't make a positive offset spider.
> 
> There's a way better titanium crankset option coming. Stay tuned...


Yah, curious as well. Either way, the Eewing market turned out to be a way bigger success than I could have ever imagined.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## circuitsports (Aug 11, 2020)

Alloys of Titanium and Aluminum have vastly different properties and are not comparable, however Titanium is not lighter than steel, its often stiffer allowing the use of less material which results in lower weight - however there are major drawbacks - all metals fatigue and titanium fatigues roughly 60% faster than stainless steel where its used to save weight.

A great example is motorcycle exhausts - if you buy a stainless steel exhaust its expected to last 5 years, Titanium exhausts are expected to last 2 years.

While cranks wont suffer the same heat cycles they will suffer vibration, abrasion and numerous weight cycles as you load and unload them.

I would stick to modern Aluminum cranks as they are usually just as light and have a lower replacement cost - also its easier through modeling to make the design superior.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

circuitsports said:


> Alloys of Titanium and Aluminum have vastly different properties and are not comparable, however Titanium is not lighter than steel, its often stiffer allowing the use of less material which results in lower weight - however there are major drawbacks - all metals fatigue and titanium fatigues roughly 60% faster than stainless steel where its used to save weight.
> 
> A great example is motorcycle exhausts - if you buy a stainless steel exhaust its expected to last 5 years, Titanium exhausts are expected to last 2 years.
> 
> ...


Titanium is 45% of the weight of steel.
Titanium has a fatigue limit of 800MPa, whereas steel is 700MPa. (But those are generic numbers. Actual figures applicable to the allow of Eewing cranks may be different, as well as different alloy of steel. But this is just a cursory comparison.)


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

circuitsports said:


> Alloys of Titanium and Aluminum have vastly different properties and are not comparable, however Titanium is not lighter than steel, its often stiffer allowing the use of less material which results in lower weight - however there are major drawbacks - all metals fatigue and titanium fatigues roughly 60% faster than stainless steel where its used to save weight.
> 
> A great example is motorcycle exhausts - if you buy a stainless steel exhaust its expected to last 5 years, Titanium exhausts are expected to last 2 years.
> 
> ...


I respect that you have real life experience with actual constructed 'things', but your conclusions about material properties are just wrong. You could just look this stuff up on wikipedia: density and young's modulus. You'll also find that density and stiffness don't change 'much' with choice of alloy.

Probably you'd be better off drawing conclusions of material properties from properly designed things - like for example airplanes - and not from motorsport exhausts. As colin chapman said: "Any car which holds together for a whole race is too heavy."

So:

Titanium *is* lighter than steel. Steel is almost 2x denser, aluminum is half as dense as titanium.

Titanium is also not stiffer than steel. Steel is ~200, titanium is ~100, aluminum is ~70. That is the fundamental property of the material. You'll find that for stiffness and durability the shape matters at least as much as the material.


----------



## circuitsports (Aug 11, 2020)

As I pointed out from the start alloys and you just made my point, titanium is half the weight at half the stiffness, therefore without additional alloys using steel is the same results for less cost as a pure material. I could go on but having someone refer me to Wikipedia when I was taught about materials from an uncle that worked on most of the black planes and modern guided munitions, I’ll stick with my real world experience.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

circuitsports said:


> As I pointed out from the start alloys and you just made my point, titanium is half the weight at half the stiffness, therefore without additional alloys using steel is the same results for less cost as a pure material. I could go on but having someone refer me to Wikipedia when I was taught about materials from an uncle that worked on most of the black planes and modern guided munitions, I'll stick with my real world experience.


I would also stick to your uncle's opinion. What an awesome resource.

Perhaps our conflict is due to the difference between what you meant and what you wrote?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

quote circuitsports
"Alloys of Titanium and Aluminum have vastly different properties and are not comparable, however Titanium is not lighter than steel"
Ti and steel bolts in the exact same size.
You may want to have your Uncle check the calibration of your weigh scale.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

CCSS said:


> Give it a little more time. Prototypes in action...


How about now?

Now?


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Can't share quite yet. Next prototype should be ready mid Jan. Suffice it to say, there's nothing quite like this on the MTB scene. Sorry for the suspense...


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

CCSS said:


> Can't share quite yet. Next prototype should be ready mid Jan. Suffice it to say, there's nothing quite like this on the MTB scene. Sorry for the suspense...


Sounds like additive manufacturing is in the works...


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Crossmaxx said:


> Sounds like additive manufacturing is in the works...


I wouldn't say additive or evolutionary in this case. Much more revolutionary - with a twist.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

CCSS said:


> I wouldn't say additive or evolutionary in this case. Much more revolutionary - with a twist.


Can you offer any more info on when these cranks might become available for purchase? I'm currently awaiting a set of eeWings Ravens in 165 mm, but the latest delivery estimate is Feb 2021, so if these cranks are indeed a step above everything else on the market and would become available ahead of summer 2021 I could be tempted to cancel my eeWings...

Happy to discuss further via PM if more appropriate!


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Does anybody have a working code for a 20% deal on a set of eewings? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Is the cane creek bottom bracket the lowest cost option for running these on a 73mm threaded frame? I know... Why be cheap when buying $1000 cranks. But I'm used to $30 sram and shimano BBs


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

92gli said:


> Is the cane creek bottom bracket the lowest cost option for running these on a 73mm threaded frame? I know... Why be cheap when buying $1000 cranks. But I'm used to $30 sram and shimano BBs


Just Google to find the best price on the BB you need. 
That said, you'd probably gain more performance with a high end BB than the Eewing, jmo.
I utilize Hawk BBs because they have the performance of a high end ceramic BB, at about 1/3 the $. But a Hawk still costs way more than $30.
Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Talking about high end bb, was the neo discontinued? Seems to be out of stock for wuite some time now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

CCSS said:


> I wouldn't say additive or evolutionary in this case. Much more revolutionary - with a twist.


Noticed that Kingdom Bikes are teasing a titanium crank made through additive manufacturing, are these the ones you had knowledge of?


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

mfa81 said:


> Talking about high end bb, was the neo discontinued? Seems to be out of stock for wuite some time now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it looks like neo has been discontinued, a shame as they were known good brand bearings.
As for bb, the eewings are 30mm spindle so any bb made for that should work.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Crossmaxx said:


> Noticed that Kingdom Bikes are teasing a titanium crank made through additive manufacturing, are these the ones you had knowledge of?


Nope. And sorry I've been a tease here. The manufacturer moved to a new location which set production back a bit. Stay tuned - these are cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

circuitsports said:


> Alloys of Titanium and Aluminum have vastly different properties and are not comparable, however Titanium is not lighter than steel, its often stiffer allowing the use of less material which results in lower weight - however there are major drawbacks - all metals fatigue and titanium fatigues roughly 60% faster than stainless steel where its used to save weight.
> 
> A great example is motorcycle exhausts - if you buy a stainless steel exhaust its expected to last 5 years, Titanium exhausts are expected to last 2 years.
> 
> ...


My experience manufacturing joint replacements in stainless, cobalt chromium and 6AL/4V and being in on 5000+ cases (surgeries) says different.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

It's worth noting here that the threads for the preload adjustment broke loose from the crank spindle on my Eewing cranks about 10 days ago, and I sent a service request into Cane Creek with photos, and I've had no response as of yet.
That's disappointing. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> It's worth noting here that the threads for the preload adjustment broke loose from the crank spindle on my Eewing cranks about 10 days ago, and I sent a service request into Cane Creek with photos, and I've had no response as of yet.
> That's disappointing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Photos you can share? This may have happened to mine too.

I found that the preload ring had seized to the threaded ring. I was able to take it complete apart,clean and reassemble. That worked. The gold threaded portion, when screwed, pushes against the end of the spindle and creates the pressure. At least that is the way I interpreted the way it works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I've crazy glued it back in place 2x. Very technical repair I know!









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> I've crazy glued it back in place 2x. Very technical repair I know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are we sure that it was fixed to begin with? In my case, the gold part rests up against the inside crank and the black portion rotated towards the bottom bracket.

See below. Super glue not needed on eewings.


















Crank Preloaders - Cane Creek Cycling Components


PUSH BOUNDARIES, CUT NO CORNERS With the conception of our Cane Creek eeWings Titanium crank set we cut no corners, and our CNC-machined preload assembly is no exception. The Cane Creek Crank Preloader is equipped with an aluminum preload ring, an aluminum inner thread ring, and a titanium 2.5mm...




canecreek.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidream (May 25, 2017)

Hy!!
*CSS* any news on the New Ti Crankset?
🧐
Thks!


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

I see that the eeWings All-Road cranks have a narrower Q-factor vs the eeWings mountain, and is designed for BSA68 rather than BSA73. 

Does this mean that if I have an older mtb frame with 68mm BB shell, I should use the All-Road cranks rather than the mountain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

joeadnan said:


> I see that the eeWings All-Road cranks have a narrower Q-factor vs the eeWings mountain, and is designed for BSA68 rather than BSA73.
> 
> Does this mean that if I have an older mtb frame with 68mm BB shell, I should use the All-Road cranks rather than the mountain?


No, that will mess with your chainline and chain/tire clearance. You should use spacers between the BB cups and the frame to space the bearings out to BSA73 width.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Ole said:


> No, that will mess with your chainline and chain/tire clearance. You should use spacers between the BB cups and the frame to space the bearings out to BSA73 width.


Thanks. I did consider this point, but then again my frame does not have boost spacing, so the chain line might not be incorrect. I'll go through the tech drawings to confirm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

bogeydog said:


> Are we sure that it was fixed to begin with? In my case, the gold part rests up against the inside crank and the black portion rotated towards the bottom bracket.
> 
> See below. Super glue not needed on eewings.
> 
> ...


Was unable to tighten the preload with the threads loose, as they just spun as one unit never tightening the preload.

I superglued the threads back in place and in time CC responded to my email and just told me to use green lock-tite to glue it back in place. Next time it comes loose I'll try the threadlocker but for now the superglue is holding well.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

davidream said:


> Hy!!
> *CSS* any news on the New Ti Crankset?
> 
> Thks!


Not yet, but soon. The new shop is finally ready and the machines have been delivered...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Suns_PSD said:


> Was unable to tighten the preload with the threads loose, as they just spun as one unit never tightening the preload.
> 
> I superglued the threads back in place and in time CC responded to my email and just told me to use green lock-tite to glue it back in place. Next time it comes loose I'll try the threadlocker but for now the superglue is holding well.


Hold on, are the threads glued on from the factory, or how are they fastened?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Crossmaxx said:


> Hold on, are the threads glued on from the factory, or how are they fastened?


It was indicated to me that, yes the preload threads are just glued in place when newly manufactured.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

CCSS said:


> Not yet, but soon. The new shop is finally ready and the machines have been delivered...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any updates?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

For my AM bike, I'll only run Cane Creeks because they are light and take a heck of a beating and have the right specs and sizes. 
For my wife, daughter & possibly a XC bike for myself however I've been searching for a more XC oriented very lightweight crankset that offers: 30mm spindle, GXP chainring mounting, 165mm length & of course very light. Strength was not nearly as important for this purchase so a gravel or XC crank would be totally fine. Except it doesn't exist!
Next time Cane Creeks go on sale I'll be ordering a set of 165s for the females in my life. Wife will get them first but then eventually they will move to my daughter's bike. 
I hope something comparable (or even lighter duty) comes to market at a lower price point but as of now I consider my Cane Creek cranks one of my most practical bike related purchases. Class leading weight and specs and unbreakable is hard to beat, at any price. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Suns_PSD said:


> For my AM bike, I'll only run Cane Creeks because they are light and take a heck of a beating and have the right specs and sizes.
> For my wife, daughter & possibly a XC bike for myself however I've been searching for a more XC oriented very lightweight crankset that offers: 30mm spindle, GXP chainring mounting, 165mm length & of course very light. Strength was not nearly as important for this purchase so a gravel or XC crank would be totally fine. Except it doesn't exist!
> Next time Cane Creeks go on sale I'll be ordering a set of 165s for the females in my life. Wife will get them first but then eventually they will move to my daughter's bike.
> I hope something comparable (or even lighter duty) comes to market at a lower price point but as of now I consider my Cane Creek cranks one of my most practical bike related purchases. Class leading weight and specs and unbreakable is hard to beat, at any price.
> ...


As much as I like the EEwings, I've been super happy with my SISL2's. Nice thing about them is the flexibility with spindles since I can use RF spindles.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Could you clarify which crank set that is?

Six something...


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Suns_PSD said:


> Could you clarify which crank set that is?
> 
> Six something...











Cannondale SiSL2 Hollowgram chainset review


Carbon fibre-beating aluminium lightness




www.bikeradar.com





Granted I found my pair on EBay used for a lot less, but had to take what I could find so mine are 170's, I keep trolling ebay looking for 165


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> Cannondale SiSL2 Hollowgram chainset review
> 
> 
> Carbon fibre-beating aluminium lightness
> ...


I've got four sets. Never paid more than $300, other than the one that came with an SRM on it. Run them on my FS, HT, road, and wife's gravel bike.

You can find spindles from 104mm to like 160mm for fat bikes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Where do you locate the spindles you desire for these cranks?
Still not clear on how to mount the chain ring and what standard I must employ. 
Please advise as I'm interested. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Suns_PSD said:


> Where do you locate the spindles you desire for these cranks?
> Still not clear on how to mount the chain ring and what standard I must employ.
> Please advise as I'm interested.


I have to say I really wanted a pair of EEwings, love the look remind me of my Redline cranks from when I raced BMX as a kid. But as I waited for them to release in 165mm, I realized that the flexibility offered by the Hollowgrams makes them more appealing for that kind of money.

Spindles








Race Face Cinch Spindles - Components


Buy the Race Face Cinch Spindles online or shop all Components from Competitivecyclist.com.




www.competitivecyclist.com









Hollowgram Bottom Bracket Spindles


Cannondale Experts - The World's Source for Hard to Find Cannondale Parts




cannondaleexperts.com





Chain rings:





absoluteBLACK | Cannondale OVAL direct mount chainring for F-si


absoluteblack 1X Oval direct mount single chainring to fit Cannondale hollowgram cranks. Oval chainring will help you ride better, pedal smoother and climb easier. Worldwide shipping.




absoluteblack.cc












CAMO Direct Mount Spider For Cannondale


This is a CAMO Spider ONLY. A CAMO Chainring is required to complete this system. The CAMO chainring system was created by the Wolf Tooth engineers for Chainline And Material Optimization on direct mount style Chainrings. They key advantages include: Perfect chainline - for wear and shifting...




www.wolftoothcomponents.com




I thought oneup had them but they may have stopped.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

I have four sets of 165mm Hollowgrams. They pop up on ebay every once in a while. I got a couple dirt cheap and never paid over 200. The seller from Taiwan kanosports616 is legit but he's currently out of stock. Oneup discontinued their switch spiders for Cannondale which is a bummer cause they worked really well and had three different backspacings. Cannondale spindles go up to 166mm but RaceFace uses the same interface for 30mm Cinch and go up to 169mm. Garbaruk, AbsoluteBlack, Blackspire, Carbon-Ti and a few others make DM chain wheels. Run a bottom bracket with Angular bearings the cheap RaceFace won't last a week.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I added a set of ROTOR Kapic 165 cranks to a large R2 order I have going. 
Basically 370 grams, 165mm, 30mm spindle & known high quality. 
Only tricky thing was I had to order their matching oval chain ring, but that is fine. 
About $375 for everything. 
After an extensive search this seems to be the best deal in new 165 cranks.. E13 was a close second. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Suns_PSD said:


> I added a set of ROTOR Kapic 165 cranks to a large R2 order I have going.
> Basically 370 grams, 165mm, 30mm spindle & known high quality.
> Only tricky thing was I had to order their matching oval chain ring, but that is fine.
> About $375 for everything.
> ...


That's a hell of a deal considering the weight. I just wish they had an interchangeable spindle set up.
When setting up the Hollowgrams on my LS, I liked that I wasn't stuck with boost or non boost.
Using spindle length and spiders I could keep the q-factor as narrow as possible.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Rotor offers 2 Spindles, one is Boost and one is Superboost. The 'boost' is in the spindle, not the chainring like SRAM and others. The Spindles only cost $50 which is nice.

Their oval chainring is pretty cool. First, Rotor are the ones that invented the modern oval chainring and they have a lot of science behind it. But secondly it's held on by fine teeth on the spindle and can be clocked in 360 different positions so that you can fine tune the feel. Realistically +/- 5 degrees is all you need.

I did the conversion and to my door including the chain ring these cranks with chainring is going to *cost $452*. It's a quality product. If I'm truthful I've never had an E13 product that held up but I was willing to overlook that figuring for my 110# trail riding wife what could possibly go wrong. Their weird chainring standard, combined with them making you buy their chainring, combined with reliability concerns was a turn off however. There is a guy selling the E13s on Ebay with no chainring at a good price and if he had 165s in stock I probably would have went that route. But Rotor makes known very high end product and includes the crank boots. I also kind of like that my wife's grandparents are from Spain, her Mondraker is Spanish, and now her cranks will be Spanish as well. Just kind of fun.

I was VERY close to just ordering another set of Eewings even though I know it's way overkill for her riding. If I was choosing cranks for a man riding Enduro I'd ONLY consider Eewings as their combo of absurd strength, low weight, small size, and correct standards really makes them the best value.

I'm not paying any additional shipping on the order as I already had ordered Trickstuff brakes 6 months ago from R2 so the new cranks are just being added to the order and I'll eventually receive everything at once.

Of course I would have loved to have scored some 165 Hollowgrams SL at a great used price but time is money and I don't have time to spare and they seem pretty rare plus after getting the correct spindle and chain ring I'd be lucky to save $100.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> Rotor offers 2 Spindles, one is Boost and one is Superboost. The 'boost' is in the spindle, not the chainring like SRAM and others. The Spindles only cost $50 which is nice.
> 
> Their oval chainring is pretty cool. First, Rotor are the ones that invented the modern oval chainring and they have a lot of science behind it. But secondly it's held on by fine teeth on the spindle and can be clocked in 360 different positions so that you can fine tune the feel. Realistically +/- 5 degrees is all you need.
> 
> ...


I have Rotor cranks and the chainring on my gravel bike. Good as anything in the market. I have the ring clocked in the stock position.

PS - I have the Trickstuff HD Piccola brakes and they are super nice. I also have set of the 2 piston calibers only if anyone is looking. Completely rebuilt by Ts and not ridden since.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Seems we both have excellent tastes. I ordered the HD Piccola's back in September from R2. As I recall you found yours in stock somewhere you lucky dog.

I'd be interested in those calipers if I knew what to do with them. I think it cost more to piece them back together into a full brake system however.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> Seems we both have excellent tastes. I ordered the HD Piccola's back in September from R2. As I recall you found yours in stock somewhere you lucky dog.
> 
> I'd be interested in those calipers if I knew what to do with them. I think it cost more to piece them back together into a full brake system however.


Yeah the lead time on levers is likely just as long as a full set.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

A little on the high side but clean. Cannondale HOLLOWGRAM Si 165mm 321g Crank Arms N3965 | eBay


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

321 grams for $320 + 106 grams spindle for $60. That's $380 for used 427 gram cranks vs. the new Rotors costing basically the same price and 370 grams.

Absolute Black makes ovals for Hollowgrams but they are $91 whereas for the Rotor they are $60 from R2, adjustable, and the ovality is backed up University studies.

Thanks for the link but I'd want to save $100+ to take a 67 gram weight penalty, 50 grams once you add the included crank boots.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Suns_PSD said:


> and the ovality is backed up University studies.


Really, how much faster will it make me?


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> Yeah the lead time on levers is likely just as long as a full set.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much are you looking for for the calipers? I have some Piccolas and now a 16 month wait for another set.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I need the TLDR version: These are heavier than Raceface Next SL, right? How about Next R?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Lelandjt said:


> I need the TLDR version: These are heavier than Raceface Next SL, right? How about Next R?


Define heavier? When working or when the pedal insert fails?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> Define heavier? When working or when the pedal insert fails?


Including pedal inserts, because all my RF cranks have retained their's. I had an original Next SL warrantied for creaking and movement at the insert for the BB spindle.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

If anyone is interested, selling my SISL2 170mm cranks with Wolftooth camo spider and 32t oval.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

3D printed Ti cranks. I wonder if these are the cranks we were teased with earlier in this thread 









Found: Stellar Performance Pedal Sticks 3D printed titanium crankset prototype


One of a few "COVID projects" we spotted at Sea Otter, the Stellar Performance Pedal sticks look like a great use of 3D printing.




bikerumor.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Interesting considering the cranks I sold only weighed 20g more and included a spider and ring.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

joeadnan said:


> 3D printed Ti cranks. I wonder if these are the cranks we were teased with earlier in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope - not the ones you were teased with earlier in the thread . Those are still coming. Stay tuned. Should be launching in the next 60 days. I’ll post up here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone with any idea on a 165mm eewing mtb available now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

mfa81 said:


> Anyone with any idea on a 165mm eewing mtb available now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard November 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

mfa81 said:


> Anyone with any idea on a 165mm eewing mtb available now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I just got some on pinbike, the guy may have some more not sure


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> I just got some on pinbike, the guy may have some more not sure


I looked over and best I saw was 03/22 eta but dis not message anyone, can you tell me the seller? Or have a link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

yea it looks like he does not have any more in stock, great guy to deal with though. Man they went quick because I just got mine a few weeks back



https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2761448/


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

I’ve got some wheels for a couple of friends from him in the past, dude is legit! Unfortunately those eewings are nowhere to be found now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

They work best when paired with a 150mm travel, steel bike! you know, to save weight! haha


----------



## hoffsta (Aug 17, 2010)

CCSS said:


> Stay tuned. Should be launching in the next 60 days. I’ll post up here.


It’s time for my yearly check up on this. I know the industry is moving slowly these days but this has been the biggest tease of them all!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Some heavy and very expensive additive Ti cranks were shown some time back.

Eewings are still the best thing going.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Were they? The only thing new I saw was ride5dev, which are weird nice cranks but still not Ti, but I still prefer my eewings.

are you talking about strudy cycles cranks?


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

numbnuts said:


> They work best when paired with a 150mm travel, steel bike! you know, to save weight! haha


numbnuts wasn't the Why bar recalled? Awesome build though etiher way.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

HEMIjer said:


> numbnuts wasn't the Why bar recalled? Awesome build though etiher way.


yup, it was several months ago.


----------

